# Tlchargement impossible avec Safari



## sop (31 Octobre 2005)

bonsoir,
 voila je n'arrive plus a telecharger quoi que ce soit pdf.... depuis safari qund je lance le telechargement ca ote dans la fenetre '"telechargement impossible"
je suis sous 10,3,02
merci


----------



## Inor (31 Octobre 2005)

sop a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> voila je n'arrive plus a telecharger quoi que ce soit pdf.... depuis safari qund je lance le telechargement ca ote dans la fenetre '"telechargement impossible"
> je suis sous 10,3,02
> merci



Bonsoir.

Après quel événement est-ce apparu ?
Est-ce général ? Peut-on avoir un exemple de lien ?
Sur certains sites, les PDF peuvent être protégés et on ne peut alors les télécharger.


----------



## sop (31 Octobre 2005)

en fait c'est pour tout és que je veux enregistrer quelque chose depuis internet c'est impossible. 
je ne sais depuis quand. n'importe quel site le dernier c'est pour versiontracker


----------



## lagad (1 Novembre 2005)

J'ai constaté également des difficultés de Safari avec les fichiers PDF depuis que j'ai téléchargé Adobe Reader 7,0. Je ruse alors en utilisant Firefox qui est stable et a un comportement "normal" avec les fichiers PDF.
Avant, en cliquant le lien PDF, il y avait un téléchargement. Depuis, l'application Adobe reader est comme intégrée à Safari. Mais avant que la première page du document PDF s'affiche, il y a un temps long et Safari n'est plus bon à rien. Plus rien ne bouge sauf le ballon de plage, qui tourne, jusqu'à l'affichage de cette première page.
Précision importante : je suis en bas débit (tristesse).
sop, avez-vous une version de Adobe reader ?


----------



## apenspel (1 Novembre 2005)

Fais la M&#224;J. Combo de Panther et celle de Acrobat Reader, celle de Safari, aussi, si disponible.


----------



## JediMac (1 Novembre 2005)

sop a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est pour tout és que je veux enregistrer quelque chose depuis internet c'est impossible.
> je ne sais depuis quand. n'importe quel site le dernier c'est pour versiontracker


:mouais: Je ne suis pas sûr de ma suggestion vu que je suis encore moins sûr de la signification de ta phrase .
As-tu installé SpeedDownload ?


----------

